# Kindai Ryu Jiu-jitsu



## natitude (Feb 3, 2016)

I was wondering y'alls opinion on Kindai Ryu Jiu-jitsu? It's the only style Jiu-jitsu I can find in my area. I've looked for Gracie, but the closest is over 40min. away. If that isn't a good discipline, what are some others I should consider looking at? Thanks!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Naw, I prefer 9mm or 556...... sometimes even 308. Keeps my hands from getting sweaty or bloody.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

natitude said:


> I was wondering y'alls opinion on Kindai Ryu Jiu-jitsu? It's the only style Jiu-jitsu I can find in my area. I've looked for Gracie, but the closest is over 40min. away. If that isn't a good discipline, what are some others I should consider looking at? Thanks!


Highly recommended.

any combatives are better than none. The form also has useful techniques.


----------



## natitude (Feb 3, 2016)

What about a style called Budo? I've never heard of it, but I found that style being taught near me as well.


----------



## bgreed (Feb 26, 2014)

Jiu-jitsu like many what we're martial has become a sport so no longer practical for self defense.

If you want real self defence training find a Russian Systema, ROSS, STRELA or IZVOR school.


----------



## natitude (Feb 3, 2016)

bgreed said:


> Jiu-jitsu like many what we're martial has become a sport so no longer practical for self defense.
> 
> If you want real self defence training find a Russian Systema, ROSS, STRELA or IZVOR school.


Cool! Thanks for the advice!


----------



## bgreed (Feb 26, 2014)

If you go to russianmartialart.com they have a section where you can put in your location to find an istructor or training partner near you.

Some of the top instructors are Vladimir Vasiliev, Martin Wheeler, Kwan Lee, Mikhail Ryabko, Kevin Secours all have videos on you tube you can check out.

Just be aware that in Systema there are no uniforms, belts or katas, no stances or scary faces to make. It looks simple but has gr eat depth. Andrey Karimov is another instructor you can check out he is another branch of Systema.


----------



## natitude (Feb 3, 2016)

bgreed said:


> If you go to russianmartialart.com they have a section where you can put in your location to find an istructor or training partner near you.
> 
> Some of the top instructors are Vladimir Vasiliev, Martin Wheeler, Kwan Lee, Mikhail Ryabko, Kevin Secours all have videos on you tube you can check out.
> 
> Just be aware that in Systema there are no uniforms, belts or katas, no stances or scary faces to make. It looks simple but has gr eat depth. Andrey Karimov is another instructor you can check out he is another branch of Systema.


Thanks bgreed. I'll check out those sites!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Will2 said:


> Highly recommended.
> 
> any combatives are better than none. The form also has useful techniques.


Psst Will, I think they are talking beyond "wipe on wipe off" &#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

natitude said:


> What about a style called Budo? I've never heard of it, but I found that style being taught near me as well.


Yeah definitely should do you some good.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Ju Jitsu is a good style of self-defense, just like Karate is, and once you have a good style to train in, the rest is up to you. What is your thinking here, are you willing to kill if needed?
Are you training to break bones with a stick? Things like that.
Because when you come down to it, you may need to do that in a fight. If don't plan that into your training, you can come up short, because your enemy may have planned it into his.

The founder of the discipline trained UDT at the request of the US government if that is any help. That is a no nonsense group of men to train.
http://www.kindairyu.com/founder-of-kindai-ryu

PS: I have seen American Combatives taught to SF, which is another no-nonsense group. 
Me personally, I would go with Ju Jitsu.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Nahhhh!

Forget all this Ka-Yiiiii! Ka-Yaaaa! Crap!

In SpecOps, we learned a much better defense system.... Ka-Knife in the Throat! Ka-Belt in the Face! Ka-Gun in the Head!

(Actually, I practiced Aikido in my youth, but I'm ranked, used to compete in Kendo/Kenjutsu. Prefer a sword in hand if bullets aren't available!)


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Many here in NE Texas are simply trained in Ju Jap Slap Ya Ass or Ka Kick Ya Ass. However, most are devout followers of Sha Shoot Ya Dumbass.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

My self defense is self taught with some additional instruction via the Marine Corps, Army MP School, and 21 years of off and on military training... My biggest advise I could offer... carry a pistol that you are familiar with


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

what is the best -this is a question that can be never answered be it guns or hand to hand or bat-fu.
ask yourself this how much time are you willing to invest to learn?
someone posted today's MA is al about sport -not true this person fails with this answer.
ask the person running or teaching the school tell them why you are going explain HEY I don't want to learn competition stuff I need real world lessons that I can practice and apply so I can defend myself and kill if need be with my bare hands - if they say sorry don't teach that -tell them thank you and walk out that will. 
any style or form o ma will teach you how to fight and win it is up to you how you apply it.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

I prefer the Sam Colt school of self defense


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Gunner's Mate said:


> I prefer the Sam Colt school of self defense


The old Ching Ching POW - double tap style


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Lock and Load anybody?


----------



## natitude (Feb 3, 2016)

bgreed said:


> If you go to russianmartialart.com they have a section where you can put in your location to find an istructor or training partner near you.
> 
> Some of the top instructors are Vladimir Vasiliev, Martin Wheeler, Kwan Lee, Mikhail Ryabko, Kevin Secours all have videos on you tube you can check out.
> 
> Just be aware that in Systema there are no uniforms, belts or katas, no stances or scary faces to make. It looks simple but has gr eat depth. Andrey Karimov is another instructor you can check out he is another branch of Systema.


Thanks for the info again. I just found a school not two miles from my house Definitely going to stop by. They are affiliated with Vasiliev/Ryabko. Systema seems to be exactly what I'm looking for. I carry everywhere allowed by law, but I want training on top of carrying my gun.

"Protected by Shield"


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I'll have you know that I know judo, karate............ and several other Japanese words.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Prior to the well known Israelite Krav Maga, the Flower Man (Hwa Rang Do) technique of Mike Echanis was and still is useful on the field of combat. JMHO. But dead soldiers of fortune have no place in such modern conversations. Once again JMHO.


PS: Bet that encourages a few google hits. :lol:


----------



## bgreed (Feb 26, 2014)

Super! Just remember training will be different than any other marital art. Remember the four basic principles breathing. Movement, posture and relaxation.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

bgreed said:


> Super! Just remember training will be different than any other marital art. Remember the four basic principles breathing. Movement, posture and relaxation.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Neither discipline is a sporting version of hand to hand combat. ( I.E. you shall not get take-down or strike points in competition) Victor walks away to live another day.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

M118LR said:


> Neither discipline is a sporting version of hand to hand combat. ( I.E. you shall not get take-down or strike points in competition) Victor walks away to live another day.


I am not trying to be Mister Know It All here, but there ain't no sport involved when it is "to the death". And that is how I look at combat sports and practice, can I kill a man using it.
One reason that a black belt gets killed in a brawl, is that he does not understand that the other man intends to kill him. I would rather have a Buck 119 tucked into the small of my back, that try to fight using a correct form. I will live using the Buck, I can't say that about sporting forms; maybe I could kill, and maybe I could not.
A parking lot at midnight is no place to test my theory.
PS: just in case you think that I am bloviating, I was in a dark parking lot, circa 2300 hrs recently. And wouldn't you know it, 3 punks on bicycles showed up, and they wanted my phone.
I had my trusty steel walking staff and I told them to get lost, it took a few minutes, but they got lost.

PSS: if I have misunderstood what you meant, then forgive my blunder, it is just that I am kinda hyper about some things.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

I followed your logic MisterMills357. The abbreviated training received at Coronado, Little Creek, or Tel Aviv is better suited to the dark parking lot than the Sporting Ring.


----------



## bgreed (Feb 26, 2014)

Systema is a survival art if you look at you will notice there are no kata, no ranking system (you are either an instructor or not) we start train from the beginning on how to deal with weapons knife, chain, club. At a little more advanced level you start working with the Spetznatz shovel.

We don't necessarily always need to destroy our adversary rather in most cases we just cause them to not want to carry on the conflict.

I would suggest watching videos on YouTube by Vladimir Vasiliev, Mikhail Ryabko, Martin Wheeler, Kevin Secours or Emmanuel Manolakakis.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

M118LR said:


> I followed your logic MisterMills357. The abbreviated training received at Coronado, Little Creek, or Tel Aviv is better suited to the dark parking lot than the Sporting Ring.


Thank you. The reason that I put it so bluntly, is that I had a a man attack me in a dark parking lot, and it promptly ended when I cut his carotid. 
I did not intend to, I was attempting to stop his attack, and I stood trial for it. He remained standing and advancing after I cut the artery, and it was surreal.
PS: I am a fairly skilled wrestler, but the guy was on coke and he intended to kill me.
BTW: I highly admire the Israeli's, they are a courageous people, and they come up with workable solutions. And that goes for the guys at Coronado too, the SEALS are tough. (Did I get your reference right?)


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Vladimir Vasiliev- i was hoping to never hear that name again that man is one tuff mf'er.
any form of fighting that teaches practical not tactical applications is a good thing I suppose.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

krav maga-is one of such arts that is all meat no fat. it is also a hit first ask why later.


----------



## TomBrands (Feb 9, 2017)

bgreed said:


> Jiu-jitsu like many what we're martial has become a sport so no longer practical for self defense.
> 
> If you want real self defence training find a Russian Systema, ROSS, STRELA or IZVOR school.


How is jiu-jitsu not practical for self-defense? Can you please explain? It continues to be a proven method to fight off larger opponents, and women successfully fend off rape attacks using it. So how exactly does that add up to "not practical"?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

TomBrands said:


> How is jiu-jitsu not practical for self-defense? Can you please explain? It continues to be a proven method to fight off larger opponents, and women successfully fend off rape attacks using it. So how exactly does that add up to "not practical"?


 Bang , Bang your dead .


----------



## bgreed (Feb 26, 2014)

Simple like karate and other former martial arts it has become a sport.

Going to the ground in the street where there is likely more than one attacker = death. Not practical. 

To you learn to work against weapons in a street practical manner? Anything I have ever seen is very likely to get you killed.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## bearsergeant (Jan 28, 2017)

Any self defense knowledge is beneficial - your will and tenacity to defeat or subdue your opponent is crucial.


----------



## mdauben (Apr 14, 2018)

natitude said:


> I was wondering y'alls opinion on Kindai Ryu Jiu-jitsu?


With any style of martial arts, it really comes down to the instructor. Are they the real deal, or just posers? Do they teach real life self defence or competition technique? I would not recommend any particular style unless I knew the instructor.



natitude said:


> What about a style called Budo?


"Budo" is just the generic Japanese term for "martial arts". It could be almost anything from a traditional Japanese school to something the instructor made up in his spare time.



bgreed said:


> Jiu-jitsu like many what we're martial has become a sport so no longer practical for self defense.


This is a gross overgeneralization that shows a very narrow view of martial arts. True, many styles, particularly Judo, Karate, Muey Thai and Tae Kwon Do (which all have extensive tournament support from local up through international competitions) are often taught strictly as sport or competition styles focusing on rules and scoring. Even these styles there are some teachers who will teach real defensive applications of their styles. Other traditional styles never really became sports and still teach realistic unarmed combat (again, if you have a good instructor).

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> Bang , Bang your dead .


May God bless Targetshooter.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Used to see an ad by a local karate studio in the help wanted section of the newspaper up in Wichita Falls. It say..."Karate Instructor Needed..No experience necessary." It sounded a bit fishy to me..lol. Now back in the old highway petroleum days when some fiesty young buck says they got a black belt...the standardized answer was.."Oh yeah..well I have one too..and it has a big .357 magnesium attached to it." Musta worked cause I never did get attacked by any karate choppers. lol.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

When I was younger I took Shotokan Karate until High School (obtaining a brown belt). Once I started college I tried my hand at traditional Japanese Jujutsu. I was fine as long as I could keep the fight standing, but once I was taken down (which happened ALOT) I was toast. It was tough learning how to fight on the ground, but it made me a much better all around fighter. I suppose the moral of my story is not to be myopic in your selection of styles, because they all have their strengths and weaknesses. 

On a side note, I wish Bruce Lee could have lived a much longer life. I feel he was really ahead of his time with Jeet Kun Do. I would have like to seen what he could have accomplished with it.


----------



## Almighty (Nov 3, 2019)

A Watchman said:


> Naw, I prefer 9mm or 556...... sometimes even 308. Keeps my hands from getting sweaty or bloody.


Yeah but not every situation requires discharging a round into someone's skull.


----------

